# Looking for Plow Contractors. $400 Sign on bonus!!



## CookCook20

Everest Snow Management is looking for contractors with their own plow trucks for routes throughout Chicagoland area. 

*We are paying $400 sign on bonus for anyone who is signed up with us before October 28, 2016!
*
Restrictions apply. Call or email for more details!!
Email [email protected]
or Call (708) 237-0333


----------



## Philbilly2

I have to ask...

What is the fine print Dave? 

When do you get the $400? 
Is it a taxed $400?

I mean I'll sign up for the $400, just don't know if I will show up when it comes time to plow... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CookCook20

Well, what I can tell you is that would not work! Payout is after we start plowing and added to first check. 

$200 added to the first check, and $200 added to the last check.

It is not taxed, as it would be a 1099 payment.


----------



## Philbilly2

CookCook20 said:


> Well, what I can tell you is that would not work! Payout is after we start plowing and added to first check.
> 
> $200 added to the first check, and $200 added to the last check.
> 
> It is not taxed, as it would be a 1099 payment.


What if I plowed the first event... so I get a first check and you just make that my last check, so $400 right... do I get it then???

Gotta check! 

I will leave you alone now. :hammerhead:


----------



## CookCook20

It is $400 per truck also. But you need to stay the entire season to get the last half of the payout Billy!


----------



## FredG

Billyphil, You Looking for a rise?  :waving:


----------



## Philbilly2

FredG said:


> Billyphil, You Looking for a rise?  :waving:


Always...


----------



## FredG

Philbilly2 said:


> Always...


LOL


----------



## ceptorman

That's a pretty good deal actually, hope it works out.


----------



## CookCook20

Time is running out... No one wants extra money just for coming to work with us?? Get paid, plus an extra bonus!


----------



## FredG

CookCook20 said:


> Time is running out... No one wants extra money just for coming to work with us?? Get paid, plus an extra bonus!


Don't get nervous yet. Lot of guys have not come back from there summer gigs.


----------



## leolkfrm

maybe the in between pay is not enough ??


----------



## JustJeff

Nope. They're offering a good hourly rate for our area. I agree with the above poster though, many people have not come back here from last Winter yet, for whatever their reasons are. They will be on here shortly though.


----------



## ceptorman

Maybe they're all getting ready for the Cubs game tomorrow night!
Plus it's going to be 70 degrees Saturday, winter is coming but not just yet.


----------



## CookCook20

Yea I know. We all get nervous when the calendar turns to November. We've all seen Halloweens that have been nasty...


----------



## ceptorman

Email sent to you David.


----------



## CookCook20

Cubs are over. Election is over. It WILL be snowing soon. Anyone in need of work??


----------

